Ask HN: Who is moving away from GitHub, recently acquired by Microsoft and why? - deadcoder0904
======
bjourne
I don't believe Microsoft is necessarily "evil." But the amount of
consolidation that is going on in the tech is really scary. Five American (yes
it matters that they are all US-based, given the jingoistic direction the
world is taking) companies; Microsoft, Google, Facebook, Apple and Amazon,
wields an insane amount of power over the rest of the world.

I think we techies need to come up with democratic, free alternatives for
these services. Something like GitHub but federated so that not a single party
has to pay for all the bandwidth and server costs.

------
geoah
We really need to give github some credit. They have had our backs for the
longest time and I don't think they will just give up on its community now.

Microsoft is getting better all the time, they are an important OS
contributor, and they seem to be doing pretty ok by devs.

Let's just give both of them some time to tell and show us what their plans
are. There is no reason to burn this relationship from day -1.

ps. Github was and is pretty much pretty walled up, I'll keep hoping that at
some point they'll allow to add external remotes to github repos, or at least
collaborate with gitlab to allow PR/MRs between the two.

------
BjoernKW
So far I won't and I personally haven't heard of anyone who does. Then again,
maybe it's still too early to tell for sure.

I'll certainly wait how this works out and not make any rash decisions.

Apart from that (and admittedly apart from Skype), Microsoft in recent years
has gained quite some credibility from my point of view.

~~~
romanovcode
I seriously hope they won't fuck it up like they did Skype.

------
krageon
I'll be mirroring my stuff to gitlab (an instance that I control). The reason
for that is fairly simple: I have never seen an acquisition by Microsoft be a
positive development for the software.

On a more ideological level, I think the company is fundamentally
reprehensible in it's business practices and has been for the entire time that
I've known they exist. I do not think they will ever change and I do not think
they came from a good place that they could return to. It wouldn't be right to
support them any more than I have to (for example, things I need to do my
job).

------
guessmyname
My employer, with +6,000 employees, is not moving away from GitHub.

We have an enterprise instance and depend on a lot of integrations.

~~~
dogma1138
I’ll be very surprised if enterprise customers would move away form GitHub
because of this move if anything it might be a plus now.

I suspect some of the more Stallmanist FOSS projects might move away (although
I’m not sure why aren’t they on GitLab already) and there will be #MeToo
migration of personal repos of people who need something new to post to their
Tweeter feed which will last about a news cycle or so.

~~~
himom
aren't they already on savanna, CVS, Fossil, Subversion and git email patch
lists?

~~~
seba_dos1
Not necessarily.

------
CyberFonic
Judging by how MS damaged Skype and LinkedIn I certainly won't be using GitHub
for future projects.

~~~
romanovcode
I can see Skype being completely destroyed, but what happened to LinkedIn? It
feels totally the same to me.

------
recruitjp
Yes, we are moving out our enterprise account from github to bitbucket.
Actually it is already done. Right now we are in the migration phase where we
are updating all the links in legacy install base to bitbucket.

------
seba_dos1
I wanted to do that for a long time already, because getting trapped in closed
"ecosystem" is never good, but being able to jump the bandwagon made it so
much easier :P

------
Spooky23
Has Github really done anything innovative lately?

Usually you see a slowdown in changes when a big company acquires a company
like Github and the existing staff leaves or is purged. I wouldn’t be
surprised if a more “managed” approach by Microsoft produces a lot more
features/improvements.

~~~
deadcoder0904
The foundation of the most popular text editor right now, VSCode, is based
upon Electron & Atom. So yeah GitHub really paved a way for all the Electron
apps.

Also, GitHub really works perfectly for me & I don't frankly need any new
features as I am perfectly fine with what's given. There is less likely that I
miss something on GitHub or need some new feature :)

------
bausshf
Not moving away from Github, mostly because I have no reason to, even if
Microsoft acquires it.

------
Tom200
@Those that say Micro$oft is getting better.. remember they are a business and
sure they seem to be "credible" now, but in reality the past CEO was blunt
about his moves and the new CEO is sly.

Gitlab all the way!

------
thehoneybadger
The well deserved bad rap for MS is waning. They made some changes in the last
few years that seem to be a step in the right direction. I will give them the
benefit of the doubt. For now.

------
gesman
I wonder if source code repositories and sensible IP of some customers would
be in direct conflict of interest with MSFT.

------
meiraleal
Not leaving but I'm going to first create my repos in gitlab and then
syndicate it to github from time to time.

------
himom
There’s no need to panic. Just backup/export to 2+ other services like any
DR/BCP best-practices.

------
slipwalker
well, all this noise at least made me aware of
[https://allura.apache.org/](https://allura.apache.org/) ( i know, was i
living under a rock ?! ). I would try it on a container sometime...

------
famnazar
not me

------
grillorafael
Not me

------
rambojazz
I'm not moving away now, because I already moved away years ago.

